# Best co-sleeper?



## Newky

When I was pregnant and saw posts about co-sleeping I would wonder why people chose to co-sleep. Well after 7 weeks of no sleep I am no longer wondering! :dohh: I don't think that I would be confident enough to bed share, think I would be on pins all night, so I am looking at the co-sleepers that attach to the bed. Does anyone have any recommendations? The Baby Bay seems the most versatile, but it's also the most expensive. I quite like the look of the bednest, and the Arms Reach seems pretty popular. Any one had any experience with any of these? x


----------



## Zen_Jenn

We used the mini arms reach because our room was quite small. It was great for the first 3 months. We never bothered to attach it to the bed, because we don't have a box spring, and couldn't be bothered. It never moved, so we had no worries about it. 

It was well worth it to be able to roll over and pick him up to feed for the first 3 months. By the time he was 3 months though he was too heavy to pick up from a lying position, so I'd have to put one foot on the floor to brace myself, and at that point was practically up anyway. 

After that he moved into the crib, we tried to use it again when we were travelling, at 6 months, and he did not fit :( . However he is a massive baby (11kg and 78cm at 8 months).


----------



## Kota

we also used the mini arms reach due to size restraints and tbh, he ended up in the bed with me most nights anyway, it sits next to the bed, but wasn't flush with our mattress, so I still had to get him out of his bed, to come into ours to BF... kinda ruined the point for me. Apparently the full size arms reach doesn't do this and does actually sit flush with your mattress which would have been heaps better.


----------



## Neateye

We plan on using a regular cotbed but will attach it to our bed... as we had already bought our cot before deciding that we'd like lo to be as close as possible :)...

I found the link beloe quite helpful... x

https://sidecarcrib.webs.com/


----------



## Aunty E

I've bought the bed nest, as it's adjustable and I can hook him over with one arm hopefully. Anything has to be better than heaving myself out of bed and over to the crib this time.


----------



## Jetters

I had an Arms Reach until a few weeks ago and absolutely loved it, it was my favourite baby product by far, I miss it so much! :( but he's a big boy so we upgraded to a full size bedside cot now- the 'Close and Cosy' by Mama's & Papa's. I was going to get this one at first but wanted something smaller and i'm glad I did, we had a very happy six months together :D

Now that he can crawl out of bed in the night though, I pull the side up when I put him in bed at night and then when I get into bed later on I pull the side down so we can snuggle up. x


----------



## Newky

Kota said:


> we also used the mini arms reach due to size restraints and tbh, he ended up in the bed with me most nights anyway, it sits next to the bed, but wasn't flush with our mattress, so I still had to get him out of his bed, to come into ours to BF... kinda ruined the point for me. Apparently the full size arms reach doesn't do this and does actually sit flush with your mattress which would have been heaps better.

That's a bit rubbish that it's not flush with the mattress! One of the reasons why I want a co-sleeper is to be able to 'roll' him over to me for a feed. I have a crib at the side of the bed at the mo, and the constant picking up/putting down is doing my tree in, (not to mention my back, as i'm doing it from a seated position!) :haha: x


----------



## Jetters

Oh yeah, I should have said that my arms reach was a full size one x


----------



## somedaymama

Kota said:


> we also used the mini arms reach due to size restraints and tbh, he ended up in the bed with me most nights anyway, it sits next to the bed, but wasn't flush with our mattress, so I still had to get him out of his bed, to come into ours to BF... kinda ruined the point for me. Apparently the full size arms reach doesn't do this and does actually sit flush with your mattress which would have been heaps better.

Was it not flush with your mattress because it wasn't tall enough? If so, you can buy leg extensions to put it at the same height as your mattress. 

https://www.amazon.com/Arms-Reach-C...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1298615571&sr=8-1


----------



## ThatGirl

Jetters said:


> I had an Arms Reach until a few weeks ago and absolutely loved it, it was my favourite baby product by far, I miss it so much! :( but he's a big boy so we upgraded to a full size bedside cot now- the 'Close and Cosy' by Mama's & Papa's. I was going to get this one at first but wanted something smaller and i'm glad I did, we had a very happy six months together :D
> 
> Now that he can crawl out of bed in the night though, I pull the side up when I put him in bed at night and then when I get into bed later on I pull the side down so we can snuggle up. x

alfie loves it hun (we obviously use that)


----------



## Jetters

Sooooooo pleased :cloud9:


----------

